
3D Web hits the big time: Google Maps on WebGL - stevefink
http://news.cnet.com/8301-30685_3-20119878-264/3d-web-hits-the-big-time-google-maps-on-webgl/
======
azakai
> At present, the Firefox beta and Chrome support WebGL

Um, Firefox has supported WebGL in release builds for quite a long time now.

~~~
mildweed
Yes, but it seems Google doesn't let Firefox access MapsGL yet. Your guess as
to why...

~~~
magicalist
It works in my Firefox 8 (which is indeed beta). I can't think of a reason in
particular, but there was probably something added in Firefox 8 that it needs
(eg full CORS support or something)

edit: yep: <https://developer.mozilla.org/en/WebGL/Cross-Domain_Textures> (at
least, that is an important WebGL feature coming in Firefox 8)

~~~
justinschuh
You are correct; CORS texture support is required for WebGL maps.

------
jaredsohn
Here is a Chrome extension that will modify existing pages built with the
Google maps API v3 to enable it:

<https://github.com/broady/ForceWebGL>

------
Florin_Andrei
It looks like WebGL maps have their own GPU exclusion list, or something. I
launched Chrome with --ignore-gpu-blacklist and WebGL maps still refuses to
run.

Chrome 14, Intel Mobile 4, Ubuntu 11.04

~~~
kamechan
sadly, didn't work on my 2011 MBA with chrome 15 beta.

~~~
seddona
I concur, which is silly as webgl works great on the MBA.

------
GrantS
It was news to me that Safari supports WebGL -- the "Enable WebGL" option was
sitting up there in the Develop menu all this time when I've been switching to
Chrome for WebGL pages.

------
aidenn0
Too bad WebGL doesn't work on my linux box

------
rorrr
Works very well on my weak laptop GPU.

It actually seems smoother than the regular canvas implementation. Plus there
are nice transition effects.

Not sure how practical it is though, but I do like the idea of shifting
graphics intensive work to the GPU.

------
suivix
Does this have IE6 - IE8 support?

~~~
LPCRoy
Sorry, this will only work in browsers that support WebGL, so Chrome and FF7+
for now.

~~~
throwaway64
this does not support ff7

